# Left 4 Dead 2 Now £15 @ Tesco



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've just got a copy of Left 4 Dead 2 for my 360 for £15 including postage at Tesco!

http://www.tescoentertainment.com/store/games/xbox-360-left-4-dead-2/8:486321/

Bargain!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

That's a good deal. Was in store they had it for £40


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just 'bought' two copies, although I am pretty sure its a mistake and they will cancel the order - seen it before!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Just 'bought' two copies, although I am pretty sure its a mistake and they will cancel the order - seen it before!


I thought the same but it's worth a try :thumb:


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

just ordered one.i dont think i would pay £40 for it but for £15 its worth a punt.


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

just got an email they have cancelled my order but thay have given me a code for £2 off. they are so generous:lol:


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

As above, I ordered 6 in order to ebay/amazon them

Order cancelled this morning

£2 off if i now want to buy my copies at £36..... Not a happy bunny as some of the chaps at work who pointed this out to me have received a "dispatch notice" and according to them (at least) once its been dispatched thats tesco's OK that they've accepted the price offer and are now legally oblidged to honour it?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

WopaDoBop said:


> As above, I ordered 6 in order to ebay/amazon them
> 
> Order cancelled this morning
> 
> £2 off if i now want to buy my copies at £36..... Not a happy bunny as some of the chaps at work who pointed this out to me have received a "dispatch notice" and according to them (at least) once its been dispatched thats tesco's OK that they've accepted the price offer and are now legally oblidged to honour it?


im made up you never got any :lol:

so let me get this right.you want tesco to honour an obvious misprice so you can sell them for double the price (i would imagine) that you bought them for lol.some people.maybe it was people like you buying six copies of the one game that flagged there mistake up.greedy greedy greedy.


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

silverback said:


> im made up you never got any :lol:
> 
> so let me get this right.you want tesco to honour an obvious misprice so you can sell them for double the price (i would imagine) that you bought them for lol.some people.maybe it was people like you buying six copies of the one game that flagged there mistake up.greedy greedy greedy.


Sir,

I'm not sure what the rationalisation for your enmity is, but I'm suprised by your elation at anothers misfortune.

At no point did I argue they should honor the deal, as indeed you say, it is clearly a mistake. My frustration was with myself for not having ordered sooner and as a result, missing out on the opportunity.


----------

